# Merry Christmas,Clyde



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thought I'd reciprocate,since ya dealing through all this stress on the boat board!

Btw...usually do donate my time to the less fortunate....giving out sandwichs and clothing...but the foundation I used to volunter for went under  


Merry Christmas,and happy holidays,my friend....hope ta feesh wit ya again,Next Year!

AL


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

and for Clyde, Al et al ... Merry Christmas to all of us boat Ho, Ho, Ho's


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks guys,*

right back at you! ....Tightlines


----------

